# Guitar and string trio



## micheliszt

Compositions by me: 
Aria for guitar 3 voices
and arrangement for String trio: 2 violins 1 cello.

Score (Guitar-Original)








Score (String trio arrangement)




















Audio available (Guitar - Original)

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Faria-para-guitarra

Audio available (String trio - Arrangement) 

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Faria-para-guitarra-arreglo

Comments, opinions, suggestions are welcome.


----------

